# Basement Ventilation



## ryanborg (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi, I live in Malta.. an Island in Europe

I have a large house with a basement, 2 floors & a roof.

Plan attached

I have taken part of my basement which is my car garage to make it into an office.. i have partitioned it with drywall.

I need some help to find ways to vent both the garage are and both the office area.

The garage door has some vents in it, there is a door between the garage and the office (internal) and there is also a door from the office to the outside to a stairs leaving up to my yard.

The office door has a window in it that is constantly open with an insect screen. Air does come in but since there is now flow it is very minimal.

I have taught of adding a ventilation system (Powered by electricity) I am not sure if air has to be brought in from the outside or be pushed out.

The basement is slightly humid.. being an island we always have humidity.

I have 2 large fish tanks in the office.. one covered one partially.. in fact i have a dehumidifier running most of the time that keeps sucking water from my tanks. Both the office are and garage area sometimes feel have no air.. 

Can someone suggest a system i can use to solve this problem, keep rooms fresh and lower humidity. My walls to outside are stone,  internal walls are drywall with metal studs.

Thanks in advance

Ryan


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 7, 2016)

"I have 2 large fish tanks in the office.. one covered one partially.. in fact i have a dehumidifier running most of the time that keeps sucking water from my tanks. Both the office are and garage area sometimes feel have no air."

Sounds like you are pushing the rock up the hill.

Are the tanks pleasure or enterprise?


----------



## KULTULZ (Dec 7, 2016)

What are seasonal ambient temp levels in Malta? Do you have to heat and/or cool the area?

Main house HVAC system?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2016)

You really should have doors to the garage closed to prevent auto off gasses from entering the living space.
I think your best bet would a small AC unit. Do you have AC upstairs?


----------

